# Отдых и развлечения > Музыка > Анонсы концертов, вечеринок и прочих мероприятий >  2 ноября - Скрябин - Филармония

## MagicBox

*2 ноября в 19:00
Группа Скрябин с большим юбилейным концертом!
Филармония (ул. Бунина, 15)
Тел. для справок 7717708
Билеты от 80 до 190 грн.*

Продажа билетов:

- касса Филармонии
- Карабас
- Укртикет
- Кассир24
- today.od.ua

Встреча вКонтакте: https://vk.com/event77221609

В Одессе пройдет большой концерт группы Скрябин в рамках тура "Все хиты за 25 лет". В этот вечер со сцены прозвучат лучшие песни группы, начиная с 1989 года, все хиты и песни из альбомов разного времени: «Люди, как корабли», «Мовчати», «Стари фотографии», «Спи собi сама» и другие любимые композиции «Скрябина».

В 1986 году поэт Андрей «Кузьма» Кузьменко и его друзья решили создать свою группу, которую впоследствии назвали «Скрябин». За эти годы музыкальный коллектив несколько раз менял свой стиль, от нью вейва и неоромантики, до альтернативы и панка. При этом музыканты никогда не теряют своего собственного стиля, вкуса и убеждений. Песни поп-рок группы «Скрябин» всегда узнают, любят и уважают, благодаря чему группа имеет огромную армию поклонников, а ее фронтмен Кузьма – самое узнаваемое лицо в украинском шоу-бизе. Он уже несколько лет работает ведущим развлекательных программ на ТВ.

Кстати, название «Скрябин» не имеет ничего общего с русским композитором Александром Скрябиным — оно было взято в честь звукорежиссера группы, который приходился этому композитору полным тезкой. Об этом знают все поклонники группы, а также о том, что Кузьма – самый общительный человек на планете!

У Скрябина вообще не нет никакой охраны. Обычный, простой человек, без нимба над головой. Поэтому после каждого сольника многие зрители с удовольствием общаются и фотографируются с Кузьмой и музыкантами.

----------


## gre4kosey

продам два билета во втором ряду

----------

